# Bolens 1668



## Tuckermoto (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi everyone
My name is Richard and I live in the U.K. I’ve just purchased a Bolens 1668 hydro garden tractor as a project I’m finding it hard to source parts for this little tractor . After getting the little tractor started ( it’s sat in someone’s garden for5 years ) it required a new starter solenoid ..a new starter pinion sprocket and I had no spark ..this was due to the coil pick up on the fly wheel being rusty .. a little clean with some wet and dry sand paper and she fired up .. but wanted to run on choke .. so I’ve stripped the carb ready to clean but struggled to find the carburettor gaskets but did source some eventually from the U.K. but most parts seem to come the USA as there is not many of the Bolens over here


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Tuckermoto. Thee seems to be an abundance of shops in the states that can help you out, but what about your big box stores that sell gas powered garden equipment? B&G maybe, o the likes. If you do find one, ask them who does the repairs to the equipment they sell. That may give you a lead to some local parts.


----------



## Tuckermoto (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Pogobill 
I will try the garden centres here that repair mowers with Briggs and strattion engines ,the issue I have is trying to find the engine number on the tractor and the part numbers I spent time trying to find gaskets for the carburettor only by visual looking at the pictures of the parts available on line but once I’d found the part number it was much easier to then search for the part in my country


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This site may be able to help you find the engine number.
https://weingartz.com/briggs-and-stratton-model-number-lookup/4277

Also try Sams Bolens
http://samsbolens.com/mediumframe.html

And Tractordata
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/001/7/5/1754-bolens-1600h-engine.html


----------



## Tuckermoto (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you pogobill


----------



## Blu3220 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tuckermoto said:


> Hi everyone
> My name is Richard and I live in the U.K. I’ve just purchased a Bolens 1668 hydro garden tractor as a project I’m finding it hard to source parts for this little tractor . After getting the little tractor started ( it’s sat in someone’s garden for5 years ) it required a new starter solenoid ..a new starter pinion sprocket and I had no spark ..this was due to the coil pick up on the fly wheel being rusty .. a little clean with some wet and dry sand paper and she fired up .. but wanted to run on choke .. so I’ve stripped the carb ready to clean but struggled to find the carburettor gaskets but did source some eventually from the U.K. but most parts seem to come the USA as there is not many of the Bolens over here


Hi Tuckermoto and welcome to the forum. I'm a fellow born and bred Briton, now a US citizen having lived here for over three decades. 

If I can be of any help to you with regards to parts then give me a holler and I'll see what I can do. Unless your rider is something that Fred Flintstone used to use, chances are parts can be got for it.

One big stumbling block a lot of Europeans encounter is the reluctance of US based sellers to ship overseas.

Cheers mate
Blu


----------



## Bill Rodgers (Dec 14, 2019)

Bill Rodgers here. I've been a Bolens dealer for 40 years. We sold the 1668 new. Let me know what you need. I send parts to UK all the time. You may find it easier to contact me at my email address, [email protected]


----------

